# SEVERE lower back pain on right side



## dashnbohemian

As the title says I'm having SEVERE lover back pain on my right side. I also can't get rid of the urge to pee, even if I only pee a couple drops it feels like I HAVE to go. (No burning or anything tho).
I also just threw up because I was in so much pain. NOTHING relieves it. I even took a Tylenol & was able to fall asleep with the pain dulled, but then 2 hours later it was back with a vengeance. 
I called labor & delivery & they had me go in for a urinalysis & to monitor baby. Everything was clear. Baby did switch to breech (Dr. didn't seem concerned at all) & was told baby is probably just on my sciatic nerve. Everything I read about sciatic nerve tho says the pain should shoot down my leg & there is none of that at all. Also the pain is extreme no matter which position I am in. 
I don't know if I should call labor & delivery back or just wait it out. :shrug:


----------



## _jellybean_

Oh honey I am so sorry you're in so much pain:hugs:

I would go in again. Follow your instincts. That doesn't sound right to me either. I have had sciatica for years, and have never had those issues. I guess everyone is different though, but I'd want to get checked again too. Go in or call again...definitely. Tell them how bad it is.


----------



## jewelia

It sounds like you have kidney stones! 

I had kidney stones at 24 weeks and it was excruciatingly painful. My husband took me to the hospital and I was put on a fetal monitor and given drugs to relieve the pain. Although it's not ideal to be on narcotics during pregnancy the kind of severe pain I was in was completely unmanageable. Like you, I was throwing up the pain was so intense.

I would suggest calling your care provider or going directly into the emergency room. I know how painful it can be, and I sympathize with you!


----------



## CBaby84

Hi there. I had exactly the same thing a couple of weeks ago - severe back pain in my lower right hand side of my back (no pins and needles down legs). I woke up in the middle of the night with it and was in so much pain the following day I couldnt even stand up. The midwife thought it might be baby lying on me in a strange position. I had never experienced pain like it - I was actually sick with the pain too.

It lasted about a week - I went swimming and although that was painful I came out feeling a bit better. I bought a yoga ball to do some exercises on and a maternity pillow to stop me from sleeping on my back. I'm not sure whether which ones helped but the pain has gone now.

Hope it doesnt last too long for you :hugs:


----------



## dashnbohemian

Thanks, ladies. :hugs: I got a little sleep after I posted this last night... my husband just has to take care of a few things at work & then will be back so I think I will call L&B back then. 
He's freaked out coz I have a really high pain tolerance & it's not like me to be acting this way.

I've noticed too that I can't even touch the area towards the middle of my right side, it is so tender. Blech.


----------



## Susmann

Hi I know this was a long time ago but I was wondering if you ever figured out what was wrong??? I have those exact symptoms.


----------



## Susmann

Hi I was wondering if you ever figured out what was wrong??? I have the same symptoms as you had.


----------



## bamm

Susmann said:


> Hi I know this was a long time ago but I was wondering if you ever figured out what was wrong??? I have those exact symptoms.

Olld thread - but I think you should not wait for an answer and just call your doctor. Could be something like kidney stones or a kidney infection, both you'd want to be assessed for asap.


----------



## NYC MOMMA

Hi Ladies, I know this post is old but for women still looking for an answer I just wanted to relay my experience. At 7 months pregnant I recently felt the overwhelming pain in my lower right side that also was so severe it was causing me to vomit. I called my OBGYN and she sent me to my maternal care unit. When I arrived I was buckled over in pain. They put me in a robe in a reclined bed and gave me a large cup of ice water and instructed me to drink while they monitored the baby. The baby was fine and after 2 large cups of water so was I. I felt very silly. The doctor and nurse both determined it was likely a case of dehydration. I probably drank about 3 bottles of water that day but my doctor said that a pregnant woman really needs to focus on their water in take and drink 6-10 bottles of water a day. I try my best to stay as hydrated as possible. This weekend the pain came back because I was not paying enough attention, I chugged a few bottled waters and the pain subsided. Interestingly I have not been able to find anything online about this so I wanted to post for other women running into the same issue. I hope this helps.


----------

